# Sprache --> Language



## Conker (17. Okt 2003)

*Hallo Leute*

Ich versuche nun schon seit geraumer Zeit mein Programm dazu zu bringen, dass es die Spracheinstellungen nicht vom Betriebssystem nimmt, sondern von mir. Leider Scheitern alle meine sBemühungen. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit außer *setLocal()* (funktioniert nicht) die Spracheeinstellungen für FileChooser und Co. zu ändern. Oder kennt einer eine selbstgeschriebene Alternative zu FileChooser. Danke im vorraus an alle, die mir helfen können.

mfg CONKER


----------



## marsias (17. Okt 2003)

Hi!

Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Wenn man einer Componente sagt deine Locale ist deutsch,
dann bekommt die eine deutsche-Spracheinstellung?

mfg


----------



## marsias (7. Nov 2003)

Hi!

Habe es mal an einem Programm von mir
versucht. Es klappt auch nicht.

Kann auch nicht sagen woran es liegt.

mfg


----------



## Ebenius (18. Nov 2003)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher. Aber ich kenne das selbe Verhalten von JOptionPane (YES,NO, etc...). Das BasicOptionPaneUI (basic plaf implentierung) holt sich diese Werte aus den UI Properties des UIManagers. Ergo sollte:

1. dieser in einer anderen Locale initialisiert werden, oder
2. (nicht so schön) einfach die key-value-pairs darin (oder evtl. auch in den component properties???) angepasst werden. Zu diesem Punkt kann ich allerdings nur sagen BasicXXXUI code durchlesen :-/ Ist nicht hübsch, aber es notfalls auch funktioniert. Versprochen (zumindest was JOptionPane angeht)

Zu 1. Das einfachste (leider trifft das bei weitem nicht jeden UseCase) ist es, noch vor der ersten Swing-Nutzung Locale.setDefaultLocale(Locale.WHATEVER) aufzurufen. Das hab ich gerade getestet. Es geht. Mit Sicherheit existiert auch ein nicht allzu komplizierter Weg, das ganze auch nachträglich zu reinitialisieren. Falls das nötig ist, schau ich nochmal etwas genauer. Einfach melden!

Grüße, Ebenius.


----------

